# jib help



## IanG224 (Jan 2, 2010)

So this is my second year snowboarding and last year id spend maybe an hour or two in the terrain park a trip and spend the rest just riding around but this year im just gunna be staying the the park the whole time. I can do pretty much all of the boxes or rails in the park near me but i have no style at all. Can anyone give me any tips about how to spin while jibbing or just any tips at all that would give me some style


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2010)

Well first you have to have some Union Force or Technine Bindings or you will be kicked out of the park. Second you cocky loud and annoying to everyone around you.

/sarcasm


----------



## leif (Dec 10, 2009)

My suggestion is to build a box of your own that you can progress on. then find a small hill and hike it as much as you can. there is no way to progress quickly while doing park boxes. there is way too much pressure to perform or get out of the park, unfortunately. With your own shit you can work at your own pace, on whatever you want whenever you want. I did this for the last two years ad found that this is the best way. 
If not, then the best way o progress fast in the park is to get better on your snowboard, overall. Make sure you have good balance and good board control. Once you feel very comfortable on your deck hitting features will come naturally. For boxes you need to point it and send it. Commit and you will land your trick; if you pussy out half way through you'll just end up hurting yourself. Picture the trick in your head, and then execute it. 
Rails are harder than boxes, and if possible grab yourself a rail to practice on. go at your own pace, and when you feel comfortable take your shit to the park and blow minds.


----------



## xxfinnellxx (Aug 30, 2009)

IanG224 said:


> So this is my second year snowboarding and last year id spend maybe an hour or two in the terrain park a trip and spend the rest just riding around but this year im just gunna be staying the the park the whole time. I can do pretty much all of the boxes or rails in the park near me but i have no style at all. Can anyone give me any tips about how to spin while jibbing or just any tips at all that would give me some style


you only develop style by developing comfort and control. Just keep hittin the features as many different times going straight. No spinning. No 2 year boarder will ever see the day of attempting to spin unless they put in 40 days a season because typical 2 year boarders still have to process everything before and during something to perform it. Including simple turns.

Like what leif said, just practice your baisic skills untill you can ride any part of the mountain (excluding the park) as well as you can walk. It just means that everything you do is second nature, and that you know where your center balance is even in the most awkward of situations. 

Great skills to get somewhat comfortable with before hittin park:
-learn a little bit of switch. stayin stable for 50 feet is enough
-be able to hop 180's in both directions, it will help you with rotating out of boxes when you need to, because sometimes you just cant land normal.
sometimes Your body will twist and you wont like it, so why not understand on how to twist it a little more to land switch, and then switch back to normal after landing.

Good style develops with comfort and control right? The best way to get comfortable, is to keep trying it even though it is uncomfortable. It just means that your more familiar with it over time. I used to hate rails, so i just kept trying them more and more with different speeds, approaches, different stances...yada yada yada. Get the point. Another way to stay steezy is to keep crouched, dont look like you have a broomstick shoved up your ass like my brother, just always have a nice bend in your knees at all times.


----------

